# Backgrounds, Icons, Wallpaper



## tonbo (Apr 25, 2002)

I am running a Windows 2000 system here at work, and change my background frequently.  Mostly, I use rendered art of natural scenes and Escher-like images.  However, I would like to include on my desktop some more martial images, but not along the "Enter the Dragon" motif.....maybe scenes of training, or a large Kenpo patch, or something similar.  Same with icons or wallpaper.

Anyone know where I can get ahold of some of these?  It would be greatly appreciated......so, thanks in advance.......

:asian: 

Peace--


----------



## Kirk (Apr 25, 2002)

A lot of the kenpo yahoo groups have the pictures that you're
looking for.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

look under patch collection...... you'll find most of what you want.

http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/patch-collection.htm


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *look under patch collection...... you'll find most of what you want.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/patch-collection.htm *



I did that just to get your patch GD so I could have it for wallpaper.  As Kirk says "Mongo like":rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## disciple (Apr 27, 2002)

Try this 
www.martialartsdesktops.com

salute

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Apr 29, 2002)

I went to all of those sites, and I appreciate the input.  I'm still looking, but all of those sites are excellent!!  

GoldenDragon, I did lift the IKKA crest from your page....thanks.  Greatly appreciated.  I plan on using it in the future.

Disciple, I liked that site!  Are those your designs, or did you find that site some other way?

Again, thanks to all who responded!!

Peace--


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)




----------



## disciple (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *
> Disciple, I liked that site!  Are those your designs, or did you find that site some other way?
> *



Of course they are my designs  ...J/K 
I found them while searching for MA background myself 

salute

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

The bidding for an IKKO patch starts at 25.00$!!! Please see Ricardo "The salesman of motion" Castillo for details!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Better up the ante man!


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

That's 25.00$ US Funds, not Mexican.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

I find people like to cheat you that way!!!
:asian: 

(learned that lesson the hard way)!!


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

The written contract and the important use of it.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

A Canadian taught me that!  LOL
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

It's always important to learn from your betters...
:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

:samurai:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 3, 2002)

So if I wanted an IKKO patch for my collection I would have to join up? 

I'm not looking for a handout, just would like one for my collection.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (May 3, 2002)

:samurai:


...rut roh...better run...the big dog is mad!

:anic:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *So if I wanted an IKKO patch for my collection I would have to join up?
> 
> :asian: *



No, I think we could arrange something! 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 3, 2002)

Cool, LMK what you decide  



:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Call me and I'll tell you how to acquire your collectors Item.

:asian:


----------



## Roland (May 5, 2002)

Willing and able to get rid of them for price of beer!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 7, 2002)

Klondike, looking forward to your letter...
:asian:


----------

